# funk button wiring



## squire (Jan 21, 2007)

has anyone on here wired a funk button or esp button to be a fog light switch or something? i just got my funk button in the mail and i now need a bit of help wiring it up.
there are 4 prongs on the back and they are in positions on the back of the switch: 1, 2, 5, 6.
alright so i got this from a different thread, and now need to know what i need to hook up to 5 and 6 if anything
Pin5 and Pin6 are connected when the button is pressed.
Pin1 is positive voltage (+)
Pin2 is negative ground (-)
i know on the switch that i have in my car now, theres only three prongs, a positive, a lead, and negative obviously. i'm just having trouble figuring out what i do with pins 5 and 6 for the most part


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: funk button wiring (squire)*

this may help you
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/1...dex=2
also here is the correct wiring info for pin #1 and 2
Pin 1 - Illumination (dimmer) circuit (+)
Pin 2 - Illumination ground (-)


----------



## squire (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: funk button wiring (Clod)*

that is precisely what i was looking for







the only thing that i'm unsure of now is what to do with the negative that is coming from my relay to the switch. 
i have figured out that i need to wire in from my relay for the fog lights the positive in and the positive out, could i use the ground for the current switch for the funk button and then just splice in for the "illumination" circuit positive side or does that need to be from the same place?


----------

